# Every Sportman Needs to See This! :(



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

http://real-hunters.com/full.swf

This is SAD!!! :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Those of you who are BIG Jimmy Houston fishing fans, think again after watching this god awful horrible video thats now a viewable source to the public and anti-hunting groups. 
http://www.petitiononline.com/020206/petition.html


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the worst thing I have ever seen. No wonder why there are anti hunting organizations out there. Watching this doesn't make me so made at these organizations any more, at least they have a good reason now to hate hunters.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That was pretty bad. I don't understand the mind set of the people who run these things. They can't really feel any genuine appreciation for wildlife. I'm wondering why they don't come in and shut these places down when they break all the rules. Set some examples so people stop thinking they can get away with this. They say it's partially hunters faults for "sitting by silently". But why should that matter? Laws are being broken, where are the authorities? Isn't that what we are paying taxes for?


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Top Flight, I would like to thank you for posting this. As in my opion most of us have been ritacululed by the public by idiots making big money. Hunting was passed on by our for fathers.. and Indian's would have scalped a man for this. Just hope more read this. :******: :******:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I couldn't even watch all of the video... It makes you wonder what's next?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

All of the members of the ND Senate Natural Resources Committee received a copy of this video prior to the hearing on Senate Bill 2254, the bill that would have outlawed this kinda [email protected]

Guess they didn't watch.

Remember that next time you hit the voting booth.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Have any of you been to Texas? These farms are all over the place. They even have ones for BIG game like lions/zebra and so on. I don't like them I feel its pretty cheap. But.... Money will buy everything. :sniper:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Adam. I hope everyone signs the petition.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I couldn't even watch all of the video...


Me either...

I had to stop it when the drugged deer walked right up to the blind..

This stuff honestly makes me sick... :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm losing my religion.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This was all over the net last year,including on here.Nothing has changed.He is still on TV.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... my+houston


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think that they should ban all high fence opperations. Im sure there is worse stuff going on right now that no one has found out about yet.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It is NOT just high fence for Deer and Elk. It is about the recommercialization of going after all wildlife as the video mentioned. Look at duck and goose hunting. All the Guides and Outfitters that are now in ND. Can you tell me that this for profit G/Os are for the betterment of hunting? Look at TX, almost ALL Deer hunting is on leased land now. It was not that way years ago. The trend is using all wildlife to make $ on, be it deer, ducks or what ever species.

Granted the video shows extreme cases of penned up hunting with the drugging of the animals. What the probablem is after a while hunters will get "used" to it and is the new normal. Think not? Look at the ducks. The skies used to be black with them 100+ years ago. As a kid what I thought was "a lot" of ducks my Dad said, "you should have seen what it used to be like". Funny I now say the very same thing to younger guys, and I bet they will say the same 30 years from now. My point is tha standard keeps gettting lower and lower over years and we accept it as the new status quo. But the reality is we currently do not even have close to 20% of the ducks when compared to 100 years ago.

And the commercialazation of hunting is a contributing factor in the race to tie up the land and waters all across North America. As a friend of mine puts it, it is "the modern day version of market hunting", and He is right, whether it be for ducks, geese, Deer, Elk, etc... The commercialization of hunting is a huge hinderance to us average hunters to the enjoying of sport hunting, and more inportantly, the continuation of hunting as we know for the future years, for future generations...


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that I read something about these types of operations here in ND, complete with "Trophy" Elk and Moose? Anyone know the scoop and feel like educating me?


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok-I haven't hunted in years, but I don't get it.

Isn't this kinda like going hunting in a zoo? Not much "thrill of the hunt" just killing for the sake of killing.

I'm certainly no tree hugger, but just watching that made me feel dirty.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have heard of trophy elk hunting in ND. I cant remember where it was. I was looking it up on the internet one day, you dont need a tag to hunt there because it is just like you are buying the meat.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

absolutely pathetic. watching that video literally made me sick...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NDhunter.

I think you are refering to some of the farms that SELL the meat. You buy the meat and then you can if want to kill the animal. Or the farmer will kill it. I don't think they consider it a guide service, or high fenced hunting. Correct me if im wrong, but this is what I have gotten out of it.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

My late Father used to have a saying for this kind of person:

"They would eat S_ _T and run rabbits".

That is *Killing,NOT HUNTING!*


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.cedarridgeelk.com

Pretty sickening stuff!!!


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.ndhuntershaven.com

These are just as bad!!!

I almost hate to advertise their sites, but people in ND need to know this is going on!!


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

HuntP&Y 
I cannot garentee it but i am almost positive it was hunting in a fenced area. And it was describing how you dont have to worry about the cost of a liscence because they will just charge you for the meat, There for they can attract more costomers out of state.
I may be wrong but im sure thats what it was i will try and find it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't sign the petition because I don't trust some of the stuff on the internet, but that is just awful. I don't mind it when they have deer in pens to get urine for coverscents, research, and that kind of stuff, but shooting a drugged deer is just sickening. When they do coverscent kind of stuff they need to get the deer they need and then put the rest in extremely large pens so they can maintain their wildness so some can be released if they dont have diseases. If you can't kill the animal in the wild then your not an outdoorsmen.


----------

